# peacocks



## AnDyF_27 (Aug 7, 2008)

in the future i would like to get a 75 or 80 gallon tank with only peacock cichlids, does anyone with peacock cichlids have any pics of a tank set up.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

Tank setups for peacocks are pretty simple, you need more swimming space than hiding space. I would give a few caves for the fish to sleep in and retreat to if they feel stressed out.


----------



## AnDyF_27 (Aug 7, 2008)

do u know where i can find picks of set ups??


----------



## AnDyF_27 (Aug 7, 2008)

also what r good tank mates for peacocks that have nice colours and can withstand the parameters that the peacocks can?


----------



## AnDyF_27 (Aug 7, 2008)

can electric blue johanniis or yellow labs be kept with peacocks??


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Are you wanting an all male tank or breeding tank?


----------



## igetbombed1977 (Feb 5, 2007)

Yellow labs go with anything! LOL.


----------



## AnDyF_27 (Aug 7, 2008)

well i wouldnt really want a breeding tank but i would like to have some females in the tank just so there isnt so much agression, if there is any, that way the females take up most of the male attention, if any choose to pair up i would seperate them and put them in another tank.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Actually, putting females in there could CAUSE aggression. Peacocks are not a pairing fish and you also run the risk of hybridization. An all male peacock tank is very peaceful as long as the males don't look like each other. If you don't care about breeding, then this is definitely the way to go. With your size tank, you could also add some nicely colored haps. A group of labs and/or p. acei also work with a male peacock/hap tank. The mix of genders for those groups don't really matter.

I'd say look at the peacocks and some of the haps and see what you like. Pick a list and post it here for folks to look at. Some peacock options that don't look alike:

Ruby Red/German Red peacock
Ngara flametail
Red Shoulder
Sulfurhead/maylandi
Baenshi (sunshine) peacock OR blue neon (not both)
Anything albino

Some haps:

Taiwan Reef
Copadichromis mloto ivory head
Otopharynx lithobates (instead of the sulfurhead peacock)
Red Empress

Good luck!


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Actually, the presence of females will make the males more aggressive. Especially if there were not several females per male. It is not recomended to house more than one type of peacock group in a single tank. All the female peacocks look almost identical and the males will breed with which ever one gives him the time of day regardless of species or variant. Plus, it will be very hard to separate them out if you ever wanted to sell a group or move it to another tank.

An all male peacock tank can be a great, active and colorful tank. You should check out the article on an all male Malwai tank in the library section.


----------



## AnDyF_27 (Aug 7, 2008)

well i like the red shouldered peacock, but i dont know the name of the peacock that is blue and yellow.
will blue johanniis work with peacocks even if they r male and female(BJ).


----------



## AnDyF_27 (Aug 7, 2008)

malawilover do u have a pic of ur peacocks and haps


----------



## AnDyF_27 (Aug 7, 2008)

red empress looks amazing too i would put sum of those in, but also it would be a pain uif i couldnt find any of these types.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

I have a few. What pics are you looking for? Many of my fish are still juveniles and sub adults, so they aren't showing much color yet.


----------



## AnDyF_27 (Aug 7, 2008)

55g male peacocks/haps


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Check out the tanks link. It gives my stocking list too. I have a few other close-ups of individual fish.

Due to the size my fish will be as adults I will be upgrading to a 6ft 125g in the next couple of months.


----------



## AnDyF_27 (Aug 7, 2008)

im suprised the peacocks haven't dug ur plants up


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Peacocks do not dig like the mbuna. All the plants are fake, but they have never done anything with them.


----------



## AnDyF_27 (Aug 7, 2008)

will blue johannis get along with peacocks


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Almost all mbuna are too aggressive and boisterous for peacocks. This causes the peacocks lots of stress and they end up not really showing their colors. It is best to keep peacocks/hap and mbuna in separate tanks.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

Johannis will not work but yellow labs might. Some yellow labs (at random) are aggressive, it could be caused by hybridization or just them wanting to be aggressive.

I have two pairs of peacocks in my tank and its working fine, I have Aul. Lwanda, and Aul. OB. The two look nothing alike. I also keep them with mbuna, peaceful mbuna (so far). I wouldnt plan on stocking peacocks and most mbuna together long term, though Acei, Rusties, yellow labs, and cynotilapia are all peaceful mbuna and will probably be alright.

My Lwandas havent colored up yet but OBs always look sweet, here is a few crappy pics.

My darker one









And the nicest of my three. Kinda blurry but shows their color nicely.




































My other isnt as nice plus i cant get a decent picture of it.


----------



## Fish_Dude (Aug 13, 2006)

You've got it backwards! With peacocks, the females will CAUSE the agression, and you do not need females for the peacocks to show their colors!

I would suggest:

A. Baneschi(Benga)
A Stuartgranti "Ruby Red"
A. Stuartgranti "Cobwe"
A. Stuartgranti "Blue Neon" or "flavescent"
A. Jacobfreiberfi "Lemon Jake
A. Huresi "Midnight Peacock
A. Sturtgranti "50/50"
Protomelas Taiwan Reef
O. Lithobates
Hemitilapia Oxychusus or T. Intermedius
S. Frieri(electric blue)

Stay away from ALL Mbuna, except maybe a L. Caureleus(Yellow lab) and try to keep it male only.

Some photos

http://picasaweb.google.com/stevebarlow4/MyMalawiCichlids#


----------



## Fish_Dude (Aug 13, 2006)

You've got it backwards! With peacocks, the females will CAUSE the agression, and you do not need females for the peacocks to show their colors!

I would suggest:

A. Baneschi(Benga)
A Stuartgranti "Ruby Red"
A. Stuartgranti "Cobwe"
A. Stuartgranti "Blue Neon" or "flavescent"
A. Jacobfreiberfi "Lemon Jake
A. Huresi "Midnight Peacock
A. Sturtgranti "50/50"
Protomelas Taiwan Reef
O. Lithobates
Hemitilapia Oxychusus or T. Intermedius
S. Frieri(electric blue)

Stay away from ALL Mbuna, except maybe a L. Caureleus(Yellow lab) and try to keep it male only.

Some photos

http://picasaweb.google.com/stevebarlow4/MyMalawiCichlids#


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

you have some beauty photos. How big is the tank, and what is the fish in picture 85. He's sweet.


----------



## AnDyF_27 (Aug 7, 2008)

what is the best substrate to use gravel or sand?
also is it live sand or dead sand


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Peacocks prefer sand. Live sand is only for marine saltwater tanks...you want "dead" sand. :thumb:


----------



## AnDyF_27 (Aug 7, 2008)

i like the Ruby Red/German Red peacock,Ngara flametail,Red Shoulder, and blue neonfor peacocks. then for haps i like the ivory head and red empress.


----------



## AnDyF_27 (Aug 7, 2008)

where can i find "dead" sand??? cuz im not sure they have it here where i live


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

LFS, Internet, Home Depot (play sand) or Pool Supply (a lot of people like pool filter sand).


----------



## Fish_Dude (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks...

Fish #85.. the big red one? That's a C. Borleyi Kandango... 
There is also a Croc Rocks that has red fins instead of white tipped fins, and yellow variants with really long pelvic fins. But I doubt that's what you're asking about.. really? Him?

The tank is a 180, but I also have a 125g...

Some video:

125g:










Oh, and why not the 180g






Oh, and I like Leslies pool filter sand... it's a pool supply chain, it's a nice white with some darker specs. It doesn't get caught in your filter and tear up you impellers. Looks very nice, it's in my 125g in the videos.

It's what? $7.95 for a 50lb bag? 2 bags will fill a 125 perfectly.

I use rocks from a landscape yard.. large brown river rock and riprap at 3 cents per lb.. so 100lbs would cost you $3+tax.. Just preexamine the rocks.. make sure there is no obvious iron deposits. I choose rocks that will stack or look well in my tank... sometimes I'll stack them up right there at the supply yard. 200lbs should be enough for a 125g with some left over, and that's $6.

I put egg crate, which is something used for ceiling light fixtures under the sand to prevent damage should a rock fall. That is the most expensive part.. I think it's around $13 for a 4'x2' sheet, but that's big enough for a 125g if you cut it right.


----------



## fajardoacuarista (Jan 16, 2008)

i have a 55g tank

2 male german red, 1 red empress and other 3 i dont know the names, and a golden hybrid peacock. 3 females 1 german red and 1 sunshine baenchi and another one dont know the name, and belive me the 2 males german red are the bosses of the tank. sorry my inglish isint good.


----------

